# B12 Rear Strut Tower Bar!



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

ok i already know everyone says there's nothing for the b12's rear strut bar.
My friend runs the only local sport shop and always stocks about six or seven different styles/types of strut tower bars.
Right now my 90 Sentra XE is sitting completely gutted out as far as the back seats go.
I've got the mounts to the struts very opened up to be sized with a strut bar. I'm taking measurements and going to be down there for a while checking his tower bars with my car to see what will fit. I need to know who all wants me to email them when I get a final answer by the beginning of next week.
Either post a reply here or catch me a quick note at
[email protected] 

keep all four on the ground (not face up)  

~Zychrias


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

also....
anyone that wants specifc information or pictures of the entire rear seat being removed let me know. The seat will be off for a few weeks for some sizing of other custom parts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

lemme know wut happens b/c i'm interested...if u can post sum pics if u install one


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

sounds cool! get some pics!

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

UPDATE!

I've been really busy but I managed to find two ways to basically mount a strut tower bar. One way will put the bar directly behind the seat between the cushion and the metal frame (with proper items to keep things from rubbing). The other will place the strut bar parallel to the rear ledge. The second one will have two ways to go in. One will have the bar visible above the rear seat (if it stays in) or the seat will be dug out on the top of the seat to allow the bar to fit under it (concealing it).

So far a lot of strut bars from some neons and hondas fit very closely. i believe it was a 96-97??? honda accord 4 dr model that had a lift of about 3-4" from the mount to the struts, to where the bar between the struts is pinned into place.

let you all know more later when I get more time, and if I can find my digital i'll get those pics out.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

id love to see those an get precise part ##/manufacturer to get some too !!....


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Whatever way causes less modification to the rear seatback is better.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

¸you can just chop off the top plastic plate on the back..... Sh&& i forgot... you guys dont have sport coupe..  hehhe well for my self i can just cut on the plastic trim that goes over the shock tower in the back and keep the panel on (hatch) over my subs....even better make a new boxe that sits in place of the panel and put the bar over it... would look nice... _


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yeah, man. most of us have the sedan so we would have some cutting to do. do u ;have any experience with this ricebox, boostboy?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the dawn thing about this is the clearance between the top tower and the deck lid ??.. or the back seat... cuz in my car the tower to the seat there is at least 8 in ??...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

There is a piece of metal that runs across the rear seatback but it's not welded in or anything, so it's probably easy to remove.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

funny you mention that, i was gonna put in some kenwood speakers today and i noticed the bar was in my way big time! Does it actually serve some real purpose other than to make life hard for me?

-Nick


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*i know right*

i was going to put 6x9s in my rear deck but that required cutting .instead , i had to put 6" in the back and that still entailed some work because they kept grounding out. i found some memphis 5.25 and put back there and they sound great


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I have been working on this project when I can, problem is the local car shop owner is a real nasty to work with. He only cares about his car and his friends cars...soooo....he isn't getting my business now. What I can say I've found was on the 90 Sentra XE 2 Dr. Sedan, it will need a lift of a few inches then go across the back. I might remove my seat and measure tomorrow to get the actual clearances and drawings, then what I'd need is some help from this forum to compare measurements with strut bars they can get their hands on for measurements. I'll make a very detailed drawing and upload it when it's finished. Might take me until Friday because of work and whatnot, but I'm not as busy as I have been.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

Considering i am co-oping as a tool and die maker i might try to make a front and rear strut tower brace if i do i'll be sure to post pics and tell you how i did it


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

IF you guys build a nice and sturdy one, id buy it.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

not if my friend, when we're pretty buyt at co-op right now so 'll have to stay late i guess


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

why mess with all that anyways, if you wnat some better support i heard the 87-90 nissan pulsar SE sway bars will fit it like a glove and you wont have to fuk with all that shit.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

and if you wnat for like 150 bucks you can get a cold air intake adaption and buy front strut tower brace from a liek 91-94 or something like that..besides since rear strut tower braces made? i've only ever heard of sway bars..


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

uh they make em , dog. not necessarily for the b12, but they make them


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

why shell out $200 when i can make it for free?


----------

